# relocating to HK



## Aditya (May 26, 2008)

I'm interested in finding out information about relocating to HK. 
I am a finance professional based in India with around seven years of experience in Global Custody and more than three years of expertise in Project Management of various capital market related activities especially transitions.

If anyone has any helpful job information , I will be thankful

Thanks


----------

